# New Member from Galveston



## Thesmokingrabbit (Oct 2, 2020)

New and looking for my first skiff. Glad to be here.
Paul


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Welcome! Lots of people on here with plenty of knowledge to share and take in. Good luck on the skiff hunt!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome. There’s a few of us here that run around G-town. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Thesmokingrabbit (Oct 2, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Welcome. There’s a few of us here that run around G-town. What do you have in mind?


I have no idea yet... ha. I’ve been looking at the Sabine. And a few others. I’ve got a sentimental spot for the old pathfinder t15-17. Going to have to sell my Scout bay boat then I’ll start looking in earnest. Going to be doing A LOT of research. Lol


----------



## Thesmokingrabbit (Oct 2, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Welcome. There’s a few of us here that run around G-town. What do you have in mind?





jackson man said:


> Welcome aboard! There's a longtime member (Smackdaddy53) that lives in Victoria that offers quite a bit of valuable info on skiffs (especially tunnels) and other assorted fishing/boating topics.


thanks! I’m looking forward to the process!


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

How's the bay boat sale going? any idea on the skiff yet?....I fished between Anahuac and sea rim recently and really dig the habitat between Gavleston and Beaumont


----------



## Thesmokingrabbit (Oct 2, 2020)

alan feeser said:


> How's the bay boat sale going? any idea on the skiff yet?....I fished between Anahuac and sea rim recently and really dig the habitat between Gavleston and Beaumont


It’s sold! Miss her already. I took a new job in Mexico, sooo the skiff purchase is going to be put on hold for a bit. Unfortunately. But...if I find an old pathfinder at a decent price I’d snag it up.
Yeah the whole Texas coast is pretty awesome. Id say if I buy new I’m either going with a drake or Sabine. I’ll be settling down aroun port Mansfield or POC in the next year when I’m not in MX. The skiff will happen just not in the time frame I was thinking. That’s life🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Thesmokingrabbit said:


> It’s sold! Miss her already. I took a new job in Mexico, sooo the skiff purchase is going to be put on hold for a bit. Unfortunately. But...if I find an old pathfinder at a decent price I’d snag it up.
> Yeah the whole Texas coast is pretty awesome. Id say if I buy new I’m either going with a drake or Sabine. I’ll be settling down aroun port Mansfield or POC in the next year when I’m not in MX. The skiff will happen just not in the time frame I was thinking. That’s life🤷🏻‍♂️.


Nice, good luck and congrats on the new job.


----------

